# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  بهترين روش براي ذخيره عكس

## javadt

سلام
من يك برنامه دارم كه اطلاعات افراد رو با عكس اونها بايد ذخيره كنم
حالا مي خواستم ببينم بهتره كه عكس ها رو در يك پوشه كنار برنامه نگهداري كنم؟
بهتره جدول عكس با اطلاعات افراد يكي باشه يا جدول عكس رو از اطلاعات جدا كنم اين كار توي سرعت فراخوان اطلاعات تاثير داره يا نه؟
يا اونها رو در بانك ذخيره كنم
بانك هم sql 2000 هست
الان براي 4000 تا ركورد تقريبا 1.5 گيگ حجم عكساشون شده
با تشكر

----------


## moh3en_f1

*با سلام*

من هم تقریبا همچین سوالی داشتم یه پروژه دارم با کلی عکس

ولی در کل میخوام بدونم که چه جوری میشه یه عکس رو تو بانک اکسس ذخیره کرد
لطفاً دوستان هر جوری که میشه عکس رو ذخیره کرد به طور کامل توضیح بدن مخصوصاً تو بانک اکسس ( میخوام از وبی عکس رو بفرستم به بانک )
همچنین نمونه ای رو از ما آزمون گرفتن که من آدرس عکس رو میدادم تو بانک ذخیره میکرد ولی این روش مورد قبول قرار نگرفت  :لبخند گشاده!: 

*با تشکر از همه شما*

----------


## m0rteza

براي عكس بهترين روش همون ذخيره در ديتابيس هست . به اين شرط كه شما تمامي كار هاي لازم براي حفظ عملكرد سيستم و انجام داده باشيد . 
حتما براي جدول تصاوير از File Group  جداگانه استفاده كنيد .
حفظ و مديريت يك فايل (البته با رعايت همه اصول طراحي پايگاه داده) راحت تر از چندين و چند فايل هست

----------


## moh3en_f1

> براي عكس بهترين روش همون ذخيره در ديتابيس هست . به اين شرط كه شما تمامي كار هاي لازم براي حفظ عملكرد سيستم و انجام داده باشيد . 
> حتما براي جدول تصاوير از File Group جداگانه استفاده كنيد .
> حفظ و مديريت يك فايل (البته با رعايت همه اصول طراحي پايگاه داده) راحت تر از چندين و چند فايل هست


 
دوست من میتونی یه نمونه برنامه بزاری ( وبی + اکسس ) که عکس ها رو تو وبی بگیره تو اکسس ذخیره کنه ؟

ممنون میشم اگه توضیح هم بدین  :قلب:

----------


## rd.net

به نظر من ذخیره آدرس عکس بهتره.

----------


## m0rteza

اشكالات ذخيره آدرس عكس :
1- پوشه روي سرور هر اندازه داراي امنيت باشد . به راحتي قابل دسترسي براي كاربران است
2- ويروس هاي احتمالي مي توانند به عكس ها در مسير آسيب برسانند . ولي به فايل هاي Sql server نه
3- عكس باز شده توسط يك كلاينت ديگر نمي تواند توسط يك كلاينت ديگر ويرايش يا حذف يا جايگزين شود
4- مسئول سرور مي تواند به راحتي عكس ها را مشاهده كند كه اين يك بحران بزرگ محسوب ميشود
.
.
.
البته يك روش وجود دارد كه ذخيره عكس ها در مسير را بهبود مي بخشد آن هم استفاده از يك ويندوز سرويس در سرور است . و كلاينت ها با استفاده از Socket Programing تصاوير را براي سرور ارسال ميكنند
نه با استفاده از آدرس در سرور

----------


## javadt

پس با اين حساب ذخيره عكس در ديتابيس از همه بهتره

----------


## taftan

> پس با اين حساب ذخيره عكس در ديتابيس از همه بهتره


 با سلام من تو این مشکل گیر کردم کسی جوابی نداره 
من تو  این برنامه که با vb6 نوشتم کس رو میاره اما ذخیره نمی کنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من جواب می خوام ؟؟؟؟ خواهش :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## محسن شامحمدی

taftan جان فقط کافیه اول image box  ات رو به دیتابیس لینک  کنی بعد از اینکه عکس رو لود کردی فقط کافیه بزنی 
data1.recordset.update

----------


## kooroush

پیشنهادم اینه این اشتباه رو نکنی ! 
بهتر عکس ها رو تو یک پوشه ذخیره کنی بعد اونها رو فرا خوانی کنی ! 
اگه عکسات تو بانک ذخیره بشه به مرور که تعداد عکسها بالا بره سرعت جستجو کم می شه ! 
انتخاب با خودته !

----------


## tnmsoft

سلام به همه دوستان امروز یه سورس 2010 براتون گذاشتم که سرتاسر اینترنت رو بگردید کامل تر از این پیدا نمی کنید . 

با این سورس شما میتونید عکس دلخواه خودتون رو در دیتا بیس ذخیره کنید و از دیتا بیس عکس ها رو چاپ کنید .

حالا خودتون ببینید حالشو ببرید .

OCX هارو کپی کنید کنار سورس ها 

لینک دانلود سورس : http://bankbarname.persiangig.com/barnamenevisan.rar
رمز :*www.barnamenevisan.net* 

لینک دانلود OCX : http://bankbarname.persiangig.com/DL/OCX.zip
رمز :*www.barnamenevisan.net*

----------


## vba_hadi

سلام، یه commandbutton به اسم cmdSelectSave 
یه commandDialog به اسم dlgDialog
یه کنترل Image به اسم Image1 هم بذار
Microsoft ActiveX Data Object 2.8 Library رو هم به Reference اضافه کن
Connection ها رو تنظیم کن

Public rsImage As ADODB.Recordset
Public RS As ADODB.Recordset
Public mstream As ADODB.Stream

Private Sub cmdSelectSave_Click()
On Error Resume Next
    With dlgDialog
        .DialogTitle = "ÈÇÒÔÇÆí ÊÕæíÑ..."
        .Filter = "Image Files (*.gif; *.bmp;*.jpg)| *.gif;*.bmp;*.jpg"
       .CancelError = True

procReOpen:
         .ShowOpen
        If .fileName = "" Then
            MsgBox ".ÊÕæíÑí ÇäÊÎÇÈ äÔÏå ÇÓÊ", _
                vbOKOnly + vbExclamation, "ÎØÇ"
            Exit Sub
        Else
            If Not SavePictureToDB(RS, .fileName) Then
                MsgBox "ÐÎíÑå ÓÇÒí ÈÇ ãæÝÞíÊ ÇäÌÇã äÔÏ ", vbOKOnly + _
                        vbExclamation, "ÎØÇ"
                Exit Sub
            End If
        End If
    End With
End Sub
Public Function SavePictureToDB(RST As ADODB.Recordset, _
    sFileName As String)
    On Error GoTo procNoPicture

    Set mstream = New ADODB.Stream
    mstream.Type = adTypeBinary
    mstream.Open
    mstream.LoadFromFile sFileName



rsImage.Fields("Image").Value = mstream.Read

    Image1.Picture = LoadPicture(sFileName)
    SavePictureToDB = True
    Image1.ZOrder 0
procExitSub:
    Exit Function
procNoPicture:
    SavePictureToDB = False
    GoTo procExitSub
End Function

----------


## marzieh noroozi

> به نظر من ذخیره آدرس عکس بهتره.


باسلام من این نحوه ی ذخیره عکسی که شما فرمودید یعنی با مسیر رو بهش نیاز فوری دارم اگر شما نمونه برنامه ای که با sql,vs باشه دارید لطفا برای من میگذاریذ 

ممنون

----------


## kiss_my_l0ve

بهترين روش ذخيره كردن ادرس عكسه

----------


## M_Maskout

> من این نحوه ی ذخیره عکسی که شما فرمودید یعنی با مسیر ...


سلام
نیاز به سورس خاصی نیست. نام و آدرس عکس رو تو یه فیلد ذخیره کنید. و هر وقت که لازم بود بعد از خوندن محتوای فیلد با تابع loadpicture عکس رو داخل یه PictureBox نشون بدین:
Picture1.Picture = LoadPicture ("C:\Pics\1.jpg")‎

----------


## mapsoftware

یک برنامه برای ذخیره عکس در بانک اطلاعاتی رو برای شما گذاشتم...

این پروژه بسیار ساده و مفهومی است ساخت خودمه در ضمن یک راهنما در خصوص نحوه ذخیره عکس در پایگاه داده نیز داخلشه....

اگر جالب بود تشکر یادتون نره !

Download

----------


## hosseines

> یک برنامه برای ذخیره عکس در بانک اطلاعاتی رو برای شما گذاشتم...
> 
> این پروژه بسیار ساده و مفهومی است ساخت خودمه در ضمن یک راهنما در خصوص نحوه ذخیره عکس در پایگاه داده نیز داخلشه....
> 
> اگر جالب بود تشکر یادتون نره !
> 
> Download


لینک دانلود مشکل داره لطفا تصیح کنید ممنون.

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم، پست های 7 و 9 تاپیک زیر را بررسی کنید: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...7-%D8%A7%DB%8C   موفق باشید

----------

